# Racing Ralph CX Tire Review



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

I just got back from an 18 mile ride in the snow to test out my new Schwalbe Raching Ralph CX tires. They are 700 x 35, but they measure 700 x 33 and weigh 320 grams according to my scale. Todays conditions were slushy streets, hard packed snow, 12" deep fluffy powder, and crunchy ice, frozen mud with ice. I am 200lbs and ran the tires at 32 psi front/back. I was impressed that I didn't slip once on this ride. The tires hooked up in all conditions. I even cleared a pretty steep section of trail that is difficult when dry. The best part was on a section of bike path with 12" of fresh powder. The tires hooked up cut thru it without any loss of speed. The ultimite test was a steep downhill section with a sharp turn at the bottom. My brake pads do not work in the snow....at all, so I was a little worried what would happen, but at 18 mph, I just railed the turn at the bottom in about 3" of crunchy snow and no slipping. I have not tested these tires in dry conditions, but I would have to say that these tires are perfect for cross riding in Colorado winters.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the review. I'm in the market for some new fat tires. 

What's that you're riding, btw? A Jamis?


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

Yep, 2007 Jamis Supernova.


----------

